# Game #68: Minnesota Timberwolves (14-53) @ Phoenix Suns (41-26) - 3/16



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 120-106 vs. New Orleans Hornets*












*Phoenix Suns (41-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Minnesota Timberwolves (14-53) 

Starters: 





































PG Johnny Flynn | SG Corey Brewer | SF Ryan Gomes | PF Al Jefferson | C Ryan Hollins 
* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Jrich's has been on fire on last few weeks. When he's on we're hard to beat. 


22-20, Suns 5:29 left.

Jrich 10 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

38-33, Suns at the end of 1.


Jrich 15 pts (6-9), 3 rebs, stl.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WOW on fast break Dragic with beautiful spin and layup off the glass.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

58-46, Suns 5:18 left in half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy **** Corey Brewer facialized Robin Lopez. Been lighting us up too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game's a highlight reel.

Nash lost the ball got it back and threw it behind the back while kneeling for assisted 3. I probably didn't do it justice.

And then ball got saved on basket side and thrown far to Hill, who throws it across to Nash for wide open 3.



79-61, Suns at the half. 

Jrich 21 pts.

Nash 11 pts, 11 assists

Amare 15 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

114-88, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good God, the Suns are ridiculous.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This was such a low-scoring, boring game!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 152, Timberwolves 114*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Love to see us do something similar to Utah this friday at home again. I'm so sick and ****ing tired of Suns controlling the entire game and giving it up to them late.

Huge game too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, what a beatdown... Goodness. Wish they won every game like this, haha ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the Suns are going to be suspended by Stern for this beatdown. They're going to review the game and decide that it was in fact a Flagrant-2 foul to beat them this badly.


----------

